# Tree climbing aid.



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

I recently transitioned from a stand to a climbing harness for bowhunting and wanted to get away from the strap on tree steps. I still-hunt a lot of the time and wanted something light to carry in case I decided to do a tree sit. My idea was to be as mobile as possible. Been experimenting with a few ideas and this is what I have come up with. It's a set of tree climbing aids using snowboard bindings. 
So far they work great. Now working on making them adjustable to handle different size trees.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Well that's different!
Looks like you spent a lot of time working on the concept.
Planning to patent or market them someday?


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Well that is certainly one unique way to climb a tree. So is the tubing made of metal pipe. What happens as the tree tapers as you ascend? Is it at all quiet?


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

KRONIIK said:


> Well that's different!
> Looks like you spent a lot of time working on the concept.
> Planning to patent or market them someday?


It's been a fun project. Excited to have them working well. 
I will look into patent at some point.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Alaska at heart said:


> Well that is certainly one unique way to climb a tree. So is the tubing made of metal pipe. What happens as the tree tapers as you ascend? Is it at all quiet?


Aluminum tubing. They hold my weight easily. Looking to have some thicker pipe bent with a pipe bender (bent this stuff by hand). Working on making them adjustable on the fly to accommodate more taper. Slight taper is no issue. Makes very little noise, far less than a climber. And it's fast, I basically just walk up the tree.


----------



## Stay Sharp (Oct 4, 2015)

GrayTech said:


> It's been a fun project. Excited to have them working well.
> I will look into patent at some point.


Then you don't want to share this much info to the entire world.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Stay Sharp said:


> Then you don't want to share this much info to the entire world.


I'm in the "open source" camp.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

I could see this being a very useful tool. Maybe an adjustable cable like a summit climber. Are your feet fastened in or just slip in?

I see now. Not familiar w snowboarding equipment


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

what shape is the pipe bent? The second picture shows the end of a tube on the back side of the tree. I am confused as to the bend shape. also wondering if cable like on a summit would work.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Very creative! Excellent idea to use some thicker wall tubing. Also, get some advice on the best alloy tubing to use in this application. Good luck and, above all, be safe!


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

matlocc said:


> what shape is the pipe bent? The second picture shows the end of a tube on the back side of the tree. I am confused as to the bend shape. also wondering if cable like on a summit would work.


Tubing is a J hook shape which means one foot can pass the other, just like walking. A cable around the tree would remove that capability. 


HawgEnvy said:


> I could see this being a very useful tool. Maybe an adjustable cable like a summit climber. Are your feet fastened in or just slip in?
> 
> I see now. Not familiar w snowboarding equipment


One of the main things I wanted was feet clamped in so they can't fall or slip off halfway up leaving you stranded. 
I have even easily transferred to another tree 3 1/2 feet away at 25' high with these. 
Safety is always on my mind, I'm connected to the tree with lineman's belt and climbing harness at all times.


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

GT, I must say, you are definitely an asset to the DIY section. I am amazed at your concept of tree climbing aids. Hats off to ya!


----------



## Stay Sharp (Oct 4, 2015)

GrayTech said:


> I'm in the "open source" camp.


That would be the "you cant patent that idea because its already been disclosed to the public" camp.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Stay Sharp said:


> That would be the "you cant patent that idea because its already been disclosed to the public" camp.


Although you probably mean well sir, you come across as a huge downer. At least try to balance out the negative criticism with something positive.


----------



## Stay Sharp (Oct 4, 2015)

Its a clever idea. I hope you can patent it but if you are going to publicly disclose the invention via photos, you shoot yourself in the foot. I have several patents under my belt. Iv worked with patent attorneys. All will tell a budding inventor to NEVER make public disclosures and the internet is about as public as you can get. This idea is now public domain. Its owned by everyone. 

you wrote

"I will look into patent at some point." Its no longer your idea. Its public. I only hope to warn you of making such a mistake. The idea is sound, the public roll out you have now made works to your disadvantage.

Every person here that offers a suggestion that you act upon is an equal share holder in the patent. They become a co-author. You are to list them in any patent document.


----------



## Stay Sharp (Oct 4, 2015)

Just an FYI. You must now patent your idea before Dec 5th 2016. The clock is ticking.

*
Public Disclosure:

The USPTO has a One-Year Rule that requires that your patent application is filed within one year of the first Public Disclosure. A public disclosure can be any of the following situations: showing or describing the invention without first obtaining a signed NDA, describing it in a published document, offering the invention for sale or actually selling it. If you fail to apply for a patent within one year of any of the above instances, the invention will be considered to be in the public domain and not eligible for a patent. *

You did not obtain a NDA from anybody here. As such you have placed your idea in the public domain. If you do not file your patent application by Dec 5 of next year you are SOL.

It takes a private party, small entity about 3 years and $10,000 to get a patent. I only hope to warn folk here against doing what you now done if they hope to patent their idea.


----------



## Stay Sharp (Oct 4, 2015)

While I think your idea is interesting, It appears that it has been done before (back in Germany in the 1930’s) See link and attached photos. I expect this mean prior art exists making a patent unlikely since the concept was made public and manufactured 85 years ago. unless your version can make additional claims these versions from 85 years ago did not make, you will find it difficult to be granted a patent. Their version has claws to keep them from slipping. I think that is a good idea for smooth bark trees.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/200435884/climbing-shoes-spikes-tree-pole-climbing










Buy a pair on Ebay Germany.

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/GRIFFES-A-GR...-IDENTIFIER-/262180203226?hash=item3d0b286ada 

Another pair.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Steigeisen-H...257028?hash=item5426fb4fc4:g:JNIAAOSw~bFWI9wr


----------



## VTBowtechMafia (Jan 2, 2013)

Very cool !!


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Some company used to sell something like this a few years back. It used a v-bar to go around the tree instead of the bent pipes you are using, presumably to dig into the tree better. It was essentially as if a climbing stand platform had been cut in half, with a full v-bar used on each of the halves.

I'm pretty sure this is the patent for the one I was thinking of. It was made by Amacker. http://www.google.com/patents/US5249644

And here's an archerytalk.com thread about it: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=736212

Here's a video of another variety similar to the OP's:


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Stay Sharp said:


> Just an FYI. You must now patent your idea before Dec 5th 2016. The clock is ticking.
> 
> *
> Public Disclosure:
> ...


Thanks for all the info. I have a number of other projects I am working with. This one was more just for my own use. If it's been done before there isn't much point trying to patent it.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Stay Sharp said:


> While I think your idea is interesting, It appears that it has been done before (back in Germany in the 1930’s) See link and attached photos. I expect this mean prior art exists making a patent unlikely since the concept was made public and manufactured 85 years ago. unless your version can make additional claims these versions from 85 years ago did not make, you will find it difficult to be granted a patent. Their version has claws to keep them from slipping. I think that is a good idea for smooth bark trees.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/200435884/climbing-shoes-spikes-tree-pole-climbing
> 
> ...


Thank you for the time you spent researching this. Much appreciated.


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

LOL!

....snowboard bindings


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Some company used to sell something like this a few years back. It used a v-bar to go around the tree instead of the bent pipes you are using, presumably to dig into the tree better. It was essentially as if a climbing stand platform had been cut in half, with a full v-bar used on each of the halves.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is the patent for the one I was thinking of. It was made by Amacker. http://www.google.com/patents/US5249644
> 
> ...


Wow, The climbers in that video are almost identical to my idea, minus the boot bindings. Thanks.


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

I really like this idea! The video makes it look very easy to use. I wonder how easy it would be to transfer to a stand, or back to the tree from the stand? Still a great idea though.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

GrayTech said:


> It's been a fun project. Excited to have them working well.
> I will look into patent at some point.



Don't want to burst the bubble but some things to think about before thinking about patents.
A $10,000 patent only gives the owner of the patent the right to sue. It is only good, if you have the money to protect it in court. Then if you win in court, it doesn't guarantee you will get paid.
It is a great concept, but has liability written all over it. This would cost more to get liability insurance on than a tree stand.


----------



## jasteerman1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Grey Tech,

Just take your intellect and ingenuity and put them to work on another winning project. Doesn't sound like anyone really wants you to succeed. That's a shame.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

wild stuff, i like it


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

jasteerman1 said:


> Grey Tech,
> 
> Just take your intellect and ingenuity and put them to work on another winning project. Doesn't sound like anyone really wants you to succeed. That's a shame.


I think it's the other way around. Several of them are posting proper, firsthand legal advice that Grey Tech should heed to if he eventually wants to patent his build. If he isn't interested in the patent, no big deal.


----------



## jasteerman1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Perhaps you are correct! I hope so.


----------



## Ty B. (Dec 31, 2014)

Oddly enough I was thinking about something very much like this the other day. It sure would make walk in hunts a lot easier!


----------



## UncleIke (Dec 23, 2013)

This is very cool. Could make some long walk in hunts a lot lighter! Especially if there's a good easy way to transfer to a stand. Awesome post!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Very cool! Same concept as tree/linemans spikes but without the tree damage. I've been messing with climbing spikes recently and it's pretty nice being able to just walk up the tree.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

UncleIke said:


> This is very cool. Could make some long walk in hunts a lot lighter! Especially if there's a good easy way to transfer to a stand. Awesome post!


I don't use a stand. Just attach my anchor to my RC harness and I'm done. Don't see a problem stepping on to a stand though.


----------



## scrnt (Mar 6, 2011)

Just a thought to quiet them down maybe spray so expanding foam and or coating the outside with shrink tubing or possibly powder coat to take the shine off as well.


----------



## Luvthebow (Dec 16, 2011)

Would love to see a video demo


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like a cool idea for using a tree saddle ?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I Know the idea is to simply step up to a tree and hook your foot on so you can ignore this input if you want but I would think it easier to adjust it if you used wire rope?


----------



## trx498r (Dec 24, 2015)

Or you could just pick up a pair of gaffs and hook it.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

scrnt said:


> Just a thought to quiet them down maybe spray so expanding foam and or coating the outside with shrink tubing or possibly powder coat to take the shine off as well.


As soon as the build is finished I intend to foam and camo them.


Luvthebow said:


> Would love to see a video demo


As soon as I'm done I'll do a video and post. It up.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

trx498r said:


> Or you could just pick up a pair of gaffs and hook it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I considered this, but its not legal to damage trees where I hunt.


----------



## Ccox1101 (Aug 24, 2014)

Interesting. How's the transition to your stand and back?


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

b0w_bender said:


> I Know the idea is to simply step up to a tree and hook your foot on so you can ignore this input if you want but I would think it easier to adjust it if you used wire rope?


If I'm picturing your wire rope idea correctly, you are assuming that you could not pass one foot above another foot, right? You would step up with one foot, then bring the other foot up to just below that one, and repeat?


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> If I'm picturing your wire rope idea correctly, you are assuming that you could not pass one foot above another foot, right? You would step up with one foot, then bring the other foot up to just below that one, and repeat?


Which sort of defeats my objective with this. I want to be able to engage and disengage the claws as needed. Wire rope removes that option.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

I just got a quote on these from the company. All yours for the final price of $673 plus shipping from Canada. NOT!




Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Some company used to sell something like this a few years back. It used a v-bar to go around the tree instead of the bent pipes you are using, presumably to dig into the tree better. It was essentially as if a climbing stand platform had been cut in half, with a full v-bar used on each of the halves.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is the patent for the one I was thinking of. It was made by Amacker. http://www.google.com/patents/US5249644
> 
> ...


----------



## JayFank (Aug 31, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## craigx55 (Dec 25, 2008)

Cool idea!


----------



## Buckhunter28 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice


----------

